# I have a squeee to share!



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I have learned to crochet!
This is a huge deal.
I tried before and the stitches were always too tight and I couldn't make past the starting chain.
After so many years of knitting, I have better control and I can crochet!

And I learned from a woman on youtube that speaks only in Russian.
I can count in Russian now and I know the words for 1st, 2nd and 3rd as she skips stitches etc.. :facepalm:

I am making a hooded scarf for a really not nice person that really needs to have something pretty in her life. Because I am a weird person. She has been nothing but awful to me on a daily basis for months, but I think she really needs this.
I wanted a fancy edging and turned to crochet.
And I love it!
I can memorize the pattern quickly and just fly.

I am thrilled with myself.
And now I am going to bed.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

What a thrill! Good job!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats!

I crocheted before I began knitting. I used to love to make blankets. So easy too!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:sing::buds::sing:
Yea you!!
Isn't it a great feeling when we master a new skill?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Woooot!!!! :clap:


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Yay for you! I love it when a new skill finally clicks. And how cool that you learned a bit of Russian in the process!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I too learned from a Russian,my Mom and Grandma! That is why I can't understand crochet patterns,my sticthes aren't the same. But that's ok, I'm more of a Knitter.
In Russia my Mom for school requirements had to be able to knit a sweater before the 4th grade.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yay!! Well done!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Congratulations on your new skills. 

I am also a weird person in that I will go out of my way to be kind to people who are hateful. 
Anyone can be nice to nice people.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Congratulations on your new skills.
> 
> I am also a weird person in that I will go out of my way to be kind to people who are hateful.
> Anyone can be nice to nice people.





chickenista said:


> I am making a hooded scarf for a really not nice person that really needs to have something pretty in her life. Because I am a weird person. She has been nothing but awful to me on a daily basis for months, but I think she really needs this.



&#9829; you both just make my heart smile. &#9829; 

What a wonderful thing to do and what a wonderful example for us all. :kiss: :buds::angel:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WONDERFUL !!! Such a happy accomplishment !!! 

My MIL taught me to "Kill them with kindness " ..... and pray for them to feel love !


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Squeeeeee!


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

Very exciting! I love crocheting. I'm impressed that you can be so nice to mean people. I'm not very good at that. Fortunately, I don't have any yucky people in my life right now.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

She is my immediate supervisor and she hates me with am all consuming passion.
It's weird.
I say Good Morning, and she just turns and walks away.
She rides my rear for every little thing.
And she is friendly with other people. She laughs and tells stories, but will turn so that her back faces me to do so.
She is a special snowflake.

But she has voluminous hair. I have never seen it down, but I can only imagine.
And I know that there is no way she is getting a hat over that and she would have wretched hat head.
She spends a lot of time out in the cold as her hubby is a football coach and I know they go out often to eat etc..

So, a nice hooded scarf that drapes a little onto her shoulders as well is just the ticket.
A nice wool and mohair blend. I think it has some alpaca and baby camel as well.

She is lovely, but I don't think she has any idea.
And she is not a technically bad person, she just has a bug in her posterior about me for some reason. And we are of an age too. Weird.
And ya'll KNOW me! I haven't done anything...I am sweetness and light.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I had a coworker like that. Never spoke to me in the 3years we worked together but would say nasty things behind my back. I asked her once what I had done and if I had said something to offend her, she just turned and walked away. Then she was going to transfere to an airport in NC about 2 weeks before she left she started to talk to me. I just went along with it. She turned to me one day and asked why she had waited so long to talk to me. I just shrugged. She gave me a gift when she left. It was very odd. Have you tried to ask her if you have maybe done or said something to offend her? It places the blame on you and not her, even though you know you haven't done anything. Maybe write her an ice note when you give her the scarf/hat. I hope you can get it worked out. It make work that much more difficult, especially since she is your boss


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

chickenista said:


> She is a special snowflake.


:facepalm: Love this!!



Marchwind said:


> Maybe write her an ice note


Then saw ^^^

:drum:

Thanks for the chuckles this morning!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Marchwind's autocorrects make my day every day. :spinsmiley:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You mean I can't blame it on the drugs? :facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You can _always _blame it on the dam-it-all.

Your phone/tablet does a lot of auto correcting though .... this one especially fit.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Cyndi, about those drugs...

I can totally tell which one of those KAL socks you knit for me last spring was knit first, when you were still on a lot of drugs for your broken leg.


:teehee:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hahahahaha! Yes I do have a reputation of particularly funny auto corrects. Perhaps it was the dam it al. For what ever reason every time I type the word dog it tends to change it to fog. Go figure! I type that word often enough you would think this dumb machine would learn.

I'm not ready to attempt spinning yet. However, I anticipate what my yarn will look like when spun under the influence of drugs. Maybe an experiment, dam it al vs oxy. LOL!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I thought I would pop into to say that I finished a big, BIG market bag.
In crochet.
I love it now more than ever.
Looking for the next pattern/project.
I am kind of in love with stuff that looks like this...http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crazy-patchwork-tutorial
And being that it is a series of small things all together, it may not be too ambitious..


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

We ned a picture


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

wait til you hear about my KAL socks...:sob: :sob: :sob: I only WISH I could blame it on drugs...or alkee - hall...or something. 

:shrug: 

but SOMETHING went completely awry. More news to follow.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Cyndi, about those drugs...
> 
> I can totally tell which one of those KAL socks you knit for me last spring was knit first, when you were still on a lot of drugs for your broken leg.



OMG I just saw this .... that obvious?? :teehee: I'm sorry 

You should see the darning I did on my sweater coat .... :grit:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Sugar&#8230;. Vinegar

I am thrilled that you learned to crochet with not one word of English. Cool.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> OMG I just saw this .... that obvious?? :teehee: I'm sorry
> 
> You should see the darning I did on my sweater coat .... :grit:


It is obvious but hilarious. But of course it's the part inside the shoe so it doesn't matter.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

So..
here is the de-stashing shawl I am crocheting.
The yarn is an old Bernat 'Frosting' in pearl.
Label says 'made in Switzerland'.
I got it at the thrift store last year..a ton of it!
70% wool/30% bright nylon.
Once I started using it I was surprised to find that it is variegated.. all soft colors of pearl: grays, and creams and sand colors. Lovely!
I am loving the crochet. Loving it!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That looks great! I'll look for pictures of it once finished, washed and blocked.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That looks great! I'll look for pictures of it once finished, washed and blocked.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

chickenista said:


> I thought I would pop into to say that I finished a big, BIG market bag.
> In crochet.
> I love it now more than ever.
> Looking for the next pattern/project.
> ...


This pattern is very easy to make. You can see how to make it just from a glance. I bet you will wing one out in no time! Granny squares and joined pieces of any shape are simple once you understand how to join different edges as some won't be straight. There are several different ways to join squares and floral shapes etc...making squares or pieces initially of a delicate nature, it becomes an ideal way to turn those into intricate shawls and lace projects.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

chickenista said:


> So..
> here is the de-stashing shawl I am crocheting.
> The yarn is an old Bernat 'Frosting' in pearl.
> Label says 'made in Switzerland'.
> ...


This is a stunning example of your work!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Cyndi, about those drugs...
> 
> I can totally tell which one of those KAL socks you knit for me last spring was knit first, when you were still on a lot of drugs for your broken leg.
> 
> ...





























:hysterical:


----------

